# Is it ok to ask for a customer's budget?



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Whats your market ? custom? i like geddis fine homes

Geddis homes, if you are middle of the road


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

All custom hopefully. New venture Im working on.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Got to love people looking to get a 50k addition with a 15k budget, and still expect you to do all the leg work and provide them with an estimate after being told, that there is no reason to waste each others time... with that said, the best part of the whole thing, is when they say " Well we still like an estimate, we might come up with more money" and this the part when you say " dear so and so, I just met you and you already being dishonest with me, do you really expect me to do any work for you now?... Good luck with your addition, try calling someone else"


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

greg24k said:


> " dear so and so, I just met you and you already being dishonest with me, do you really expect me to do any work for you now?... Good luck with your addition, try calling someone else"


Thats huge ballz. Good for you. I would wrap that package in a very sugary bag and send it gently..


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yup.
> 
> So back on topic.
> Matt Geddis Homes
> ...


That's back on topic huh?:whistling

Geddis Ho*l*mes sounds right............:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> That's back on topic huh?:whistling
> 
> Geddis Holmes sounds right............:laughing:


Ummm yeah.. : whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Edit....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I get plenty of work without asking for numbers, it's pretty awkward when they don't want to tell you after you ask. What are they suppose to say uh it's a secret. Also doesn't i t look a little obvious when they tell you yea my budget is 20,000 dollars and you happen to come in at 19,999. You come dancing in to tell them I came under budget.

Hell it would make estimating a lot easier to know what the competition is bidding at also, but those numbers we all agree are off limits. Although I have had customers just spit them out. They will say something like this, " we really want you to do the job so if you can beat this price that so and so proposed you got the job".


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I get plenty of work without asking for numbers, it's pretty awkward when they don't want to tell you after you ask. What are they suppose to say uh it's a secret. Also doesn't i t look a little obvious when they tell you yea my budget is 20,000 dollars and you happen to come in at 19,999. You come dancing in to tell them I came under budget.
> 
> Hell it would make estimating a lot easier to know what the competition is bidding at also, but those numbers we all agree are off limits. Although I have had customers just spit them out. They will say something like this, " we really want you to do the job so if you can beat this price that so and so proposed you got the job".


I see were you coming from and you have a point, but at the same time, you have to understand that you not asking about the budget on every estimate. To ask this "budget" question, there has to be large scope of work involved for a substantial amount of money. 
It is in the best interest for both parties to know what the budget is, to make sure you have a serious customer, who has the money to spend on something they need and what they like to accomplish and at the same time know the cost more or less and know what is involved.

For instance, I have a customer I just re-did theirs shower a few months ago... I didn't need to know the budget, it was a 4k job.
Now they are looking to do an addition next year which involves 
50'x16' 2 story addition 1600 SF + a full basement connected to existing.
This will be approximately 180k addition, so before we going into details, I want to make sure they understand what is involved and what the approximate cost will be, before I waste my time and they waste theirs time if they only plan to spend 100k.

I found out that people do appreciate this type of professional approach from your side, and I want to do work for these clients who appreciate quality, appreciate your time and your profession. These is the customers who make your business grow and make us money, not to mention give our business good reputation.

We will always come across a few customers who look for the lowest price and they will give you the lowest budget, and we be crazy to think that somehow we going to turn them into loyal customers who will ever pay you full price. These people have zero desire to pay anything but the cheapest price and they will haggle you for everything and at the end it will come out sideways.

Let's not forget one thing, the lower profit margin we're making by doing jobs at lower prices, this is not going to give us or our company the level of profit we need to operate and grow... and most likely you will always be behind and most likely you will not last long, because you will be surrounded with low budget customers and they will drag you and your business down.



With that said, not only we have to make profit from the work we do, but you need to make enough profit to build our business for years to come...


----------



## fcfc (Mar 10, 2012)

Asking for a budget isn't like asking what what someone has in their wallet, its just what they are willing to spend based on their ideals in their head at that time. Most people enter remodels with a budget that lacks common sense or worse is based on some DIY nonsense and a calculator loaded with someones elses per hour bs that bears no resemblence to your bid. Qualifying budget lets you know not only who you are dealing with but in general, what you are supposed to do with it, and if 2 and 2 do not equal 4, get the hell out, or I should add, educate them as to why you are not only the best option, but at the price, the most value for dollar spent.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yup.
> 
> So back on topic.
> Matt Geddis Homes
> ...


Geddis Fine Homebuilders... or Geddis Nailbenders :jester:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I feel odd sometimes asking them but I feel it helps the bidding process. Almost like they might think I am asking what the top dollar is I can get out of them when that is not the case.
> 
> Do you guys ask? What do you say?


I think it's almost mandatory. A lot of bids are lost, for me anyway, when what I spec'd was simply too different from what they expected in terms of cost.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

I laugh to myself and shrug at the homeowners that look solely at the bottom line on the numbers.

99.9% of the time the numbers are not for the same scope of work.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

That's a tough one. I know as a gc I get turned off when a sub asks me waht the budget is (certain trades with clear scope of work). I do the walk around with the painter, tell him the product to apply and expectations, and they ask whats the budget. Ummmmm... no. Give me a bid sucker. 

I know about what it should cost, and thats usually my budget. But I aint givin that up.

So as a homeowner... how does it thier gut feel when you ask that question. Thats where the rub comes.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a lady ask me this weekend "How much would it cost to remodel my kitchen?" 

To which I replied " Somewhere between $1,000 and $100,000" and I am not being a smart alek in saying so.

They either have to tell me exactly what they want, or tell me what thier budget is, otherwise, I can't make a proposal. If they need my help in deciding what they want or what thier budget should be, part of my job is to help them figure that out.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

yes completely appropriate


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

I find it extremely easy to get a budget from customers, even when they say they don't have one or doesn't want to tell me. I just simply say " so when I come back with a $25,000.00 proposal, we can get a contract signed and get you on the schedule" They will usually comment on the 
price saying something to the effect " wow, that much" or"no,that's way too much" or something like this. Then I just say " Ok, what about $15,000.00" Usually by the 3rd time they will say " we are not spending more than $***X.XX, now I have the budget. If they say I will adjust my pricing to meet their budget, I reply " well I thought you were getting other estimates, you will be able to see if I am competitive with your other estimates" either way you don't end up wasting a lot of time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

greg24k said:


> I see were you coming from and you have a point, but at the same time, you have to understand that you not asking about the budget on every estimate. To ask this "budget" question, there has to be large scope of work involved for a substantial amount of money.
> It is in the best interest for both parties to know what the budget is, to make sure you have a serious customer, who has the money to spend on something they need and what they like to accomplish and at the same time know the cost more or less and know what is involved.
> 
> For instance, I have a customer I just re-did theirs shower a few months ago... I didn't need to know the budget, it was a 4k job.
> ...


I just tell them approximatey how much something like a room addition will cost, then if they are serious we will take it to the next level. It goes something like this:

client: could you give me an approximate price range that a bedroom addition will cost back here in the back yard

MLW Construction: well you know there are a lot of variables depending on your flooring, doors, windows etc. but your looking at somewhere between 80,000 and 120,000 ( these numbers are hypotheticals) 

I can't imagine why they would say yea let's move forward with this, if they didn't have the money. And that's exactly how I got the whole home remodel, room addition and bathroom addition that im working on now. When they said "let's move forward" we got together with an Architect got preliminary drawings together at which point I was able to get them a pretty firm number. 

There were a few up charges , like certain city requirements that we weren't completely expecting such as fire sprinklers, sidewalks, and curb and gutter at the front of the property.

All this was done and I didn't have to ask them "how much do you have to spend" because that's basically what your asking when you ask for their budget.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I feel odd sometimes asking them but I feel it helps the bidding process. Almost like they might think I am asking what the top dollar is I can get out of them when that is not the case.
> 
> Do you guys ask? What do you say?


Yes, It may seem a bit distasteful at first, but I think it is a good idea, so that everyone involved understands and is working within realistic expectations.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

I bring this to all my sales calls.

View attachment Needs Assessment Form.pdf


It aways reminds me to ask about budget, it is also one of the last questions asked. 
Like others have said, you need to build the trust and professional factor up before asking personal questions. Could go on, but other replies above have good info.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be your first question.


----------



## armacor (Nov 6, 2012)

On the first visit it's usually just questions and answers on both sides at this is when I'll ask "what do you think this job should cost" this answer pretty much lets you know if there serious if they done some research or if it's just pie in the sky tire kickers.
If there number is way low I just give them the "this job will run from $ to $$ and you still want to move ahead I'd love to give a comprehensive estimate. and go from there.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

Every situation is handled differently. By asking that question, you can save a lot of time. If a homeowner is showing you pictures of Sub Zero and Viking appliances, asking what their budget is can save a lot of time. It's not an insulting question, most people either save, use a bonus or a line of credit for a major renovation...they have it budgeted to the penny. There is nothing worse that sticker shocking someone when you may be right on point with your numbers. It makes it that much easier for the next guy to walk in and steal the job, after you gave the education and did most of the work.


----------



## 6wheeldump (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes you absolutely have to get a budget, especially if you are designing a project. Not knowing your prospective clients budgetary ideas while kill you in two ways.

1. It's obvious that a project that is a custom design is just that, custom, and without knowing how much money that can/want to spend how can you design something that "custom"? 
You can over bid the project, because your design had all the bells and whistles, while all the other bidders either went in the middle of the road or on the low side. Even worse, you could not get the job, because you were too afraid to do an awesome design with all the extras thinking it would be out of their budget. Only to find out at the end they went with another company because they had a better design with all the bells and whistles. 
Customers are likely to not tell you a budget at first. They will normally say, "I don't have a clue how much this costs". At that point you need to explain to them why you asked, and why it's important for you as a designer so you know what to come up with. If they insist that they have no idea what this will cost they I give them ranges ie. 5-10k,10-20k, 20-50k and so on. 

2. You also don't want to waste your time doing an estimate for someone that want the world on a silver platter only to hear them say, "OMG.... $30,000!, I thought I could get all this done for only $5,000". Do yourself a favor and always get a budget.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What I can say is 98% of the people in my neighborhood could not live here if they couldn't afford me, I am in a very high income neighborhood. Demographics has to play apart in determining if someone can pay, I am pulling into a 4 million dollar home I don't ask for their budget. I am never without work and never have needed to know someone's budget. First off when they call they want to know from you how much money they may need to secure for the job. Most people don't have a clue what this stuff cost so how are they going to know how much money they will need.

Most of my customers have access to large amounts of cash but it has to be pulled out of something, smart people don't have huge amounts of cash just sitting in the bank. So they first arrange a meeting to find out what this stuff cost. It's pretty simple to give prices and tell them approximately what the build will cost. Tell them this price doesn't include appliances, or fixtures because price spectrum is huge.

Quite often my customers already have a set of plans drawn up, and if that's the case it already means their serious.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I had a customer once take me to his garage where he had a dozen classic and newer luxury cars. We started talking budget, settled on the '68 Impala price range... next day he sent it off to the auctioneer. 

Later conversation he say that's where his fun money is.... his real money is out in the real world making him more real money.

By the time we were finishing up the deck, there was a sweet Chevelle SS in the garage....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

elementbldrs said:


> I had a customer once take me to his garage where he had a dozen classic and newer luxury cars. We started talking budget, settled on the '68 Impala price range... next day he sent it off to the auctioneer.
> 
> Later conversation he say that's where his fun money is.... his real money is out in the real world making him more real money.
> 
> By the time we were finishing up the deck, there was a sweet Chevelle SS in the garage....


I might of done some trading, but I have a weakness for classic cars


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

6wheeldump said:


> Yes you absolutely have to get a budget, especially if you are designing a project. Not knowing your prospective clients budgetary ideas while kill you in two ways.
> 
> 1. It's obvious that a project that is a custom design is just that, custom, and without knowing how much money that can/want to spend how can you design something that "custom"?
> You can over bid the project, because your design had all the bells and whistles, while all the other bidders either went in the middle of the road or on the low side. Even worse, you could not get the job, because you were too afraid to do an awesome design with all the extras thinking it would be out of their budget. Only to find out at the end they went with another company because they had a better design with all the bells and whistles.
> ...


Great points. Completely agree with you logic.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

Customers are absolutely brilliant when it comes to these types of things. If you don't discuss budget, and keep saying "of course, we can do that", you will ultimately lose. You will be held accountable for all dialogue, and in an effort to not come off as a salesman, you will commit to things, unknowingly, that could have been avoided. I have worked, prior to starting my tech company, in some of the most exclusive areas in NY for people with unlimited budgets. And unless you set the tone early on, they will walk all over you. "We'll I told you I wanted this appliance, you said it's possible, but you NEVER said it would be a 12k up charge, now it has to be included" and so on. Set the tone within the first 5 minutes. "Have you been receiving other quotes ?" "Are you currently working with a contractor for this any other projects ?" "what are your budget expectations for this project ?" Get it out of the way immediately. And if they say "I don't know" that's nonsense. They do know, down to the penny.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> I always ask, they don't always tell me. There is no sense in wasting time figuring something they can't afford. :no:


Yeah, well if you ask strait up then you've alienated a certain percentage of customers you would have had otherwise. I have pre-printed out ball park estimate sheets with three options; medium end, high end, low end. An example might be a kitchen, I'll write:


Medium end 14k to 17k
Low end 10k to 12k 
High end 23k to 30k

Then I write the cost per square foot price on each one. I show this to them and if they still say no, I ask why and they will tell me if it's a price issue. Then I know what their budget is without directly asking "What is your budget?". When I do it this way they are aware that I know my numbers and am not simply price gouging trying to get every penny I can out of them. And I haven't wasted my time, I haven't done a full proposal yet. When they decide they are happy with the medium end price range, then I go on to do a full detailed proposal.

If all you do is ask "What is your budget?" then believe me they will think, if not in the back of their head "Maybe he's trying to suck every penny he can out of us?". Which of course you're not, but you have to show them that.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Most of my clients won't reveal it to me. I always try to get it so I don't shock them with the first price.


I am just a painter but I find clients are happy to provide a budget if they see the reasoning. I always explain to clients the "various levels of perfection" available from a full skim coating to a quick patch and prime and whether they would like 3-4 full coats of thinned paint or 2 coats full strength and back rolled. (3-4 coats thinned and a superior roller sleeve looks more like silk and gives a really fine finish)


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

SpecBid said:


> Customers are absolutely brilliant when it comes to these types of things. If you don't discuss budget, and keep saying "of course, we can do that", you will ultimately lose. You will be held accountable for all dialogue, and in an effort to not come off as a salesman, you will commit to things, unknowingly, that could have been avoided. I have worked, prior to starting my tech company, in some of the most exclusive areas in NY for people with unlimited budgets. And unless you set the tone early on, they will walk all over you. "We'll I told you I wanted this appliance, you said it's possible, but you NEVER said it would be a 12k up charge, now it has to be included" and so on. Set the tone within the first 5 minutes. "Have you been receiving other quotes ?" "Are you currently working with a contractor for this any other projects ?" "what are your budget expectations for this project ?" Get it out of the way immediately. And if they say "I don't know" that's nonsense. They do know, down to the penny.


That or THEY CAN BE COMPLETELY CLUELESS!!

The smart ones ALWAYS get a minimum of three quotes unless they have used you or seen your work nearby. I always assume I am competing when its a new client but it never affects my bottom line.

I had one call a few years back and found myself riding up an elevator with 2 other painters. I asked the unit # and said, "The job is for one of you, tell them Jennifer the Painter will not quote a job where the clients are so clueless!" One does NOT ask all the bidders to show at once. I'm sure the idea was a bidding war. I would have none of it. (The other two looked perplexed at my reaction)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

JTemple said:


> I am just a painter but I find clients are happy to provide a budget if they see the reasoning. I always explain to clients the "various levels of perfection" available from a full skim coating to a quick patch and prime and whether they would like 3-4 full coats of thinned paint or 2 coats full strength and back rolled. (3-4 coats thinned and a superior roller sleeve looks more like silk and gives a really fine finish)


So you give them a choice of crappy work or good work? I only offer good work so that isn't a problem for me. My customers don't have to pay extra if they want the job done right, that comes with any price I give them.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

> =ohiohomedoctor;1621122]Yeah I am ready for that. I dont really need the extra business so I can hold out for the right client/build
> I like Geddis Fine Homes. It does sound better ..


I like 'Geddis Fine Homes' also.
______________________________________________

I have designed my new bathroom for my next home. 
I am willing to let you use the design for your tract.
Note: Be sure to use 'Geddis Fine Boudoirs'...sounds...
....._Fancy_.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

For 20 (something years) I had a policy, I only
worked for companies (customers) that weren't
spending their own money (Industrial/Commercial).

But when they wanted something new, upgraded,
replaced, etc. I would ask 'what do you want to
spend?' 9 out of 10 times they'd say 'well I don't
want to spend anything', then I'd tack on in my 
head about 1.5 times the job value and tell them that,
then say 'but I think I can work on that', if they 
thought that was too much, neither of us needed to
spend any more time even talking about it.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Bunited2 said:


> I like 'Geddis Fine Homes' also.
> ______________________________________________
> 
> I have designed my new bathroom for my next home.
> ...


That's a mighty fancy porta-Jon. Is that a shifter knob next to the crap hole.. Does Matt build them himself or sub them out?:blink:


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> So you give them a choice of crappy work or good work? I only offer good work so that isn't a problem for me. My customers don't have to pay extra if they want the job done right, that comes with any price I give them.


In your world, those not rich enough are refused service, REALLY VERY NICE! I try harder for those than the Bridal Path crew.

DON'T BE A P**k! Everything I do, I do well. Give me a break, I will not skim coat walls or renovate walls IF THE CLIENT DOES NOT WANT TO PAY FOR IT! I do what I am asked to do. If they just want a color change, is that my fault!?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If I have a choice I'd rather work for people who can afford to pay me and pay me well then to work for people of little means because it would make them happy. I don't know where you get off on blasting Californiadecks for working for people who can afford his services.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Leo G said:


> If I have a choice I'd rather work for people who can afford to pay me and pay me well then to work for people of little means because it would make them happy. I don't know where you get off on blasting Californiadecks for working for people who can afford his services.



"If I have a choice..." is the operative phrase here. I do a lot of realtor work, they only want to "freshen up" in most cases, should I "tell them all where to go"?

I get paid the same rate NO MATTER WHO I work for. I "get off on blasting Californiadecks" because he dares to suggest I do "crappy work" never having viewed anything I have done. I am one of the few that wet sand, french polish, paint faux windows or create translucent castle walls. When somebody makes a point of being insulting they can expect the same in return. I will not pull my punches on crap like that.

Perhaps he gets to decide how much his clients will do, I don't. He had best watch out for the "fiscal cliff" because we will all be under the gun to get contracts, I for one am prepared to accept humble jobs even though its been a few years since I have had to. In any case, the work is generally simple and I have NEVER had a problem getting paid by those of limited means. They have cash in hand the second I am done. That alone gets my respect!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

In my first walk through, I usually put aside 45mins. for the meeting. I never actually ask for a # of the budget but it very easy to read between the lines when talking to HO's. 

My prices don't change either but choice of materials do. If clients are pinching pennies then I don't waste my time pricing out a marble floor.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

JTemple said:


> I am just a painter but I find clients are happy to provide a budget if they see the reasoning. I always explain to clients the "various levels of perfection" available from a full skim coating to a quick patch and prime and whether they would like 3-4 full coats of thinned paint or 2 coats full strength and back rolled. (3-4 coats thinned and a superior roller sleeve looks more like silk and gives a really fine finish)


I guess what it is I'm not understanding is the part where you say there are "various levels of perfection" The message I got out of that was that you have different standards of quality depending on your customers budget. however for me and my company I only offer one level. That would always be the highest level were capable of achieving. I do offer different levels of material, that definitely comes with different price tags. Point is, even if I am installing the less quality material my level of perfection is the same as I would install the more expensive material. 

So before you get your tail feathers all ruffled I am only responding to what you wrote.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I guess what it is I'm not understanding is the part where you say there are "various levels of perfection" The message I got out of that was that you have different standards of quality depending on your customers budget. however for me and my company I only offer one level. That would always be the highest level were capable of achieving. I do offer different levels of material, that definitely comes with different price tags. Point is, even if I am installing the less quality material my level of perfection is the same as I would install the more expensive material.
> 
> So before you get your tail feathers all ruffled I am only responding to what you wrote.


A fully skim coated wall with two sanded coats of primer, all seams caulked and 3-4 coats of finish is a big jump in "perfection" level as compared to a simple sand and paint color change. That does NOT mean the quality of application is less. "Various levels of perfection" is just my personal way of saying there are levels of service a client may purchase.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Paulie said:


> In my first walk through, I usually put aside 45mins. for the meeting. I never actually ask for a # of the budget but it very easy to read between the lines when talking to HO's.
> 
> My prices don't change either but choice of materials do. If clients are pinching pennies then I don't waste my time pricing out a marble floor.


:thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> So you give them a choice of crappy work or good work? I only offer good work so that isn't a problem for me. My customers don't have to pay extra if they want the job done right, that comes with any price I give them.


Better than any of the painters I've worked with. They only give me one choice, "crappy work". I wish I could find a good painter who would give me choices between mediocre and high quality, but not poor quality. Btw, two coats of high quality paint is not crappy work, one coat of watered down Behr paint is crappy work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Better than any of the painters I've worked with. They only give me one choice, "crappy work". I wish I could find a good painter who would give me choices between mediocre and high quality, but not poor quality. Btw, two coats of high quality paint is not crappy work, one coat of watered down Behr paint is crappy work.


The price difference in good quality of paint is so minimal why on gods green earth would you ever offer a mediocre quality of paint? my point is if always without exception offer high quality then you are known for only high quality work. I would never want to be the painter that is know for anything mediocre but I guess that's just me.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> The price difference in good quality of paint is so minimal why on gods green earth would you ever offer a mediocre quality of paint? my point is if always without exception offer high quality then you are known for only high quality work. I would never want to be the painter that is know for anything mediocre but I guess that's just me.


I only use the best material and the best tools. Its all in how much prep are they willing to pay for and in my case I do offer a 2 coats primer under 3-4 coats thinned. ALWAYS sanded between EVERY coat. I thin the paint to reduce the roller sleeve pucker finish. That always requires more coats and good drop sheets but it looks so much finer. Most HOs get something in the mid range. Patch, Prime, Paint.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> The price difference in good quality of paint is so minimal why on gods green earth would you ever offer a mediocre quality of paint? my point is if always without exception offer high quality then you are known for only high quality work. I would never want to be the painter that is know for anything mediocre but I guess that's just me.


I think you just agreed with what I said. A mediocre paint job could mean a high quality of paint. I would never use crappy paint. The level of quality difference mostly depends on the amount of prep work you do. 75% of a good paint job is in the preparation. I could paint a house for $2000 or I could paint a house for $10,000 using a high quality paint either way. The difference would be in the prep work.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I think you just agreed with what I said. A mediocre paint job could mean a high quality of paint. I would never use crappy paint. The level of quality difference mostly depends on the amount of prep work you do. 75% of a good paint job is in the preparation. I could paint a house for $2000 or I could paint a house for $10,000 using a high quality paint either way. The difference would be in the prep work.


You got it Toyota! Ya can't do what they won't pay for but even a basic patch, prime and paint should look good. The quality of labor and material should be consistent, its just how much do they want to do. If the walls are trash but sound a full wall reno will be cheaper than new plaster / drywall, but its still going to cost a lot more than the basic paint job. 

I do believe we have reached understanding! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

I found out a long time ago the difference between
high quality paint and cheap paint when painting the 
inside of the house we were going to sell.

I found that the cheap paint once dried would show
previous paint/flaws, so I'd have to do another coat
and sometimes a 3rd.

I finally went and got hi hide 1 coat.

Found out I'm: 1 part cheap tight a$$, 2 parts LAZY
cheap tight a$$.

Will only buy (used) hi hide 1 coat to this day!


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Bunited2 said:


> I found out a long time ago the difference between
> high quality paint and cheap paint when painting the
> inside of the house we were going to sell.
> 
> ...


Who makes and what is "Hi hide", I am generally using Para and INSL-X products for painting. Hard pressed I will use Zinsser.

I have seen cheap paint that after 4 coats it was still not covering evenly. The HO bought that crap and paid on application. Worse, cheap won't wear. A good paint job should last about 7 years if not abused. A cheap paint will start to fade in a year and will never wash well.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

elementbldrs said:


> That's a tough one. I know as a gc I get turned off when a sub asks me waht the budget is (certain trades with clear scope of work). I do the walk around with the painter, tell him the product to apply and expectations, and they ask whats the budget. Ummmmm... no. Give me a bid sucker.
> 
> I know about what it should cost, and thats usually my budget. But I aint givin that up.
> 
> So as a homeowner... how does it thier gut feel when you ask that question. Thats where the rub comes.


We used to have GC "s call us with a budget or ask us for a budget price on perspective jobs and some jobs already in planning stages. We also would get GC to ask
Us for are price so they could then market up and carry our price to bid the job. Of corse that was back in the day when there were working relationship with GC and subs. Now today it's Everyman for himself and how low can you go. Wonder why 99% of subs are out of business in 2-4 yrs.


----------

